
Anti-Flow - mpweiher
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/anti-flow/
======
podcastaddict
I have a lot of opportunities at my job for anti-flow generation, and if I
meditate before work, it tends to be more fruitful. Whatever meditation means
to you, I recommend you try it if you haven't yet.

~~~
stephengillie
Are you concerned that meditation might increase egotism? This concern was
posted recently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17356868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17356868)

